# Changing Saddle Color



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it depends on how the leather was originally tanned and coloured. You can buy leather dyes at craft stores I am pretty sure. 
Maybe a company like this could help you?
Rio Rondo -- Leather Dyes


----------



## Burgundian Mercenary (Jul 1, 2008)

Dyeing leather to a good finish is quite difficult - I do some leatherwork for my reenactment costume and after a few practice runs I decided not to dye any of it, just oil it and let it darken naturally with age. 

I would agree with Pinto Pony's suggestion of using a professional to dye the saddle for you. The "take" of the dye will be affected by the original tanning process and any surface treatments the saddle has already received, plus if you have different leathers for different parts of the saddle, they will also take the dye differently.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I definatly agree to take it somewhere and have a pro do it for you, you dont want to be kicking yourself in the butt if you mess your saddle up


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

There are a few companies that make oils that are specifically targeted to help darken (or not darken) leather. I know the one outlet near me carries it and it's called darkening oil so that it's not a dye and as such easier to do yourself. Dying I have to agree with everyone else - take to a pro! You don't want to botch something permanent like that!

I'll try to look online and see if I can find that oil.....


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Found it! Hydrophane Leather Darkening Oil: Legacy Tack


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is another kind that may work well too!
Tanners Leather Darkening Oil - Quart Leather Care Health HorseLoverZ.com


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I appreciate the help, CJ82Sky thank you for the links, I will check my tack store here and if they don't have it I think I will order online through one of those places, I will put up a couple of pictures when I get it done.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------

